# Hasemi Racing JGTC GT500 R33 Spotting @ Fuji



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

While I want to get into some personal on track experience I thought it would be best to share something else rather special as recently captured. Just yesterday while at Fuji for a regular track day there was an ex JGTC GT500 race car on hand, no other than one of the Hasemi racing built R33's. Its now privately owned by a collector in Tokyo and according to him the vehicle sees regular track duty. 

Having only seen this sort of machinery at past Nismo festivals you can understand the joy of being up and close & having the chance to speak with the owner and hear about the vehicle. 










Body showed pretty good with just some splitting on the front bumper, someone had an off course adventure :lol:









Rear diffuser planes were quite beat up, otherwise it looked the part. 









Interior remained quite original. Dry carbon dash and door cards. The owner having bought this car has a roller had to add a few extra's. Mechanical dials and gauges were all missing with only Nismo boost gauge still fitted. In turn he retrofitted production BCNR33 tach and 1DIN meter for added monitoring. A far cry from the original gear.









Wiring not exactly tidy and could use a lot of cleaning up. And dont be fooled by that lengthy shift handle, its merely an up-rated 5MT BCNR33 box.










Now while some may seem a little let down about the running gear it currently has, its still a race car in the end, just a little de-tuned. Power is still over 400PS according to the owner with use of cams and N1 turbo's. 










Snagged this one pic from the net to compare the two engine bays. Obviously some race teams choose different covers and so on, it seems the one below choose RB20 rocker and cam cover, added lightness comes to mind. 










Here's one more pic, this one from BNR34. Much different suspension design and engine lay out. Looks as if the motor sits a lot lower in the cradle.


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Some pics not showing up, maybe photobucket problem..doh


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful car:smokin:
Many thanks for sharing


Terje.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

its just good to see them being used still!! far to many cars tucked away in collections!!


----------



## h8skyliner33GTR (Nov 9, 2010)

Ive seen it before. Didnt know it was privately owned though. Soo sexy


----------



## NR390GT1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Replica is?


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

NR390GT1 said:


> Replica is?


Not at all actually, was purchased directly from Hasemi years ago. Mind you the running gear has been severely de-tuned compared to what it once was.


----------



## NR390GT1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Is there some other GT-R JGTC race beyond that Unisia '97, which is whole? Except Pennzoil '98 and '99, Calsonic, Xanavi or Castrol Nismo... something like... Unisia Jecs Xanavi? From 2000 JGTC Season.


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!!! Great pics!!!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## KRYSKYLINE (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice car. But not really into that face


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

familyhorse said:


> WoW....!


Wow indeed, what are you about to sell?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

very nice


----------

